# Young Love.



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

Rascal, Reed & Rhythm (left to right) 5 mins ago


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww they are gorgeous, are they always so sweet with each other?


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

What a gorgeous picture :001_smile:


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww they are gorgeous, are they always so sweet with each other?


They are, they do everything together  Look at this for cute,









Seeing my lot is one of the reasons I am a huge advocate that rabbits should have company


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww that exceeds the forums cute capacity


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww that exceeds the forums cute capacity


You sure?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW I just want to pick all three up for a huge snuggle, I dont think they would thank me for that but it would server them right for being sooooooo flippin cute.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Great pictures they look so happy with each other. You say rabbits need company I've just failed with the 11th rabbit to bond them to Leo : with rescue help. I may just give up


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

great pictures ber, when can i come claim MY rabbits? :lol:

nicky, i too am a firm beliver in that rabbits need company, i have bonded well over 30 rabbits in my time, and have never come across a rabbit that couldnt be bonded, i think you need to try play it on personality, whats leos personality like?


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

Zooty, Bluey & Rebo wanted to share too hehe


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

He is a bit nervous pet shop then crappy first owner so no socialisation for the first 8 months or so but he's ok with humans. I think he just doesn't know how to interact with other rabbits properly he's over 2 now neutered about a year ago so no hormone problems.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i think the best bet for him, would be to try him with a very young, quiet, laid back doe, my squishy would probably be perfect, but your not having her :lol:

what sort of age range have you tried him with?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

From about 10 months to 4/5 I think. They were rescues so couldn't always be sure. I'll suggest that to the rescue people next time I think they're getting as frustrated as I am I would love to get him a girlfriend and give a rescue a nice forever home


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

fingers crossed you find him the right wifey bun, i think with him though a young wife will be quite important, so i would try aim for no older then a year or so (and i wouldnt normally say that!) and the more chilled the better

let me know how your search goes


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks for the help :smile: I'll let you know. Would be nice for him to have rabbit company not just me and Buster sometimes. They get on he doesn't get stressed out by the dog being in the same room


----------



## Gemologist (May 9, 2011)

so cute rabbits


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Aaawwwwwwwwwww, cuteness overload!! Your bunnies are just too adorable


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

arrr thats soo cute


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

Aww how cute are these faces ^///^


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

That is very very cute!!!
I cant sneak up on mine in the shed very well to get the snuggle pics as we have gravel up to the run and they think when they hear footsteps on the gravel it means food!
I get a few of the frenchies, but the others get up straight away!

*Heidi*


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Gorgeous pics! Love the one of the two flooped on their side facing each other-too cute!! 

Do you ever join in and lay down next to them?


----------

